# [SOLVED] Rosewill Line-M



## jarek7cr (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello I'm a new builder i recently built a PC and the case I chose was the Rosewill Line-M, I got all my parts in there but i have a very simple question, how do i open the DVD Drive, do i have to remove the front black part or does it open somehow? I'm sorry for my English its not my native language.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Rosewill Line-M*

You mean how do you make it so you can put the dvd drive in?

You go inside the case and push the part you want the dvd drive in out so it pops apart from the case.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Rosewill Line-M*

It also could be that the front of the case pops off if you try it gently with a very thin screw driver, then you would only have to move the metal insert on the top by pushing and turning it if there is one.


----------



## jarek7cr (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: Rosewill Line-M*

The front pops out yes, but there is a black plastic part which i can't take off, maybe i need to apply more force and then it will pop out ill try. There also seems no way that the cover just comes off, i might have to use force and push it out, anyways thanks for the replies ill just play with it and maybe ill get it off.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Rosewill Line-M*

I can't quite see the inside front of the case. See if there are 2 or 3 pins you can push forward to take the front out. If not usually you can just run a real thin screw driver behind the front and just pop it out. You can also pop both a metal tab and the plastic one on top out from the inside with a long handled screw driver and then see if it will slide in from the front.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Rosewill Line-M*

The Pics I find show the front being removable but don't show what retains it.
With the sides off, look for screws but it probably just pulls off. Pull on both sides with equal pressure.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Rosewill Line-M*

Hi jarek7cr and welcome to TSF :wave:

If you fast-forward this Youtube video to about 7:20, the guy shows how the front-panel pulls off from the bottom. There's also a brief explanation about fitting drives at approx 7:50 - Apparently, you can use either the 'tool-free' drive-mounts or the traditional 4 bolts through the sides :wink:

Rosewill Line-M Micro ATX Mini Tower Case Review - YouTube


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Rosewill Line-M*

That nails it WereBo good job finding that!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Rosewill Line-M*

It's strange 'cos I found the video easily enough, but I couldn't find the case-manual anywhere


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Rosewill Line-M*

I built with 7 of those Lin-M's never found the PDF (didn't need it) but the Challenger I also built with was very similar (to my hands)

http://www.rosewill.com/Mgnt/Uploads2/AttachmentForProduct/ranger-m-usermanual.pdf


----------

